# atiTool allows for bogus high clock speeds



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/79nqx/

that should basically point out what happened!

how i did that 

1. launch ATiTool with windows start up
2. do NOT open fuzzybox window-this leaves the core in 2d mode
3. set 3d mode clocks to whatever i want


possible fix? force 3d high mode for setting clockspeeds?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

It could just be a good card. Why don't you go to 4GHz/2GHz, then tell us


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

the memory is linked to all speeds and thus it cant be pushed as high


but i will make another bogus core run if thats what you want


here you go 1500mhz core speed

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6mqge/


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

OK, maybe you have a point here. _Maybe_.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

wait maybe i should try 4ghz core speed?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

I dare you


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

ok but let atitool drop back down to 2d speeds i accidentally closed it and it goes back up to 3d high when you restart it in windows


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

without further ado here is 4ghz core

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hx9mb/


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 15, 2007)

ok, you have a point then.

EDIT: Overclock +-99%? That should be +1000%, I think.


----------



## mandelore (Dec 15, 2007)

lols, mines better  oooh, my fillrate 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8qgyd/


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

yea i figure it may be an issue






lol look at the percent oc on the core


----------



## mandelore (Dec 15, 2007)

its not atitool, its a bug with gpuz

i just set the speed via amdgpu tool, apparently the revision of gpuz incorrectly reads the desired 3dclocks and displays them as actual clocks


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2007)

mandelore said:


> its not atitool, its a bug with gpuz
> 
> i just set the speed via amdgpu tool, apparently the revision of gpuz incorrectly reads the desired 3dclocks and displays them as actual clocks



Yep


There should be a test it runs to make sure that it is a stable clock IMO.

Like run the Ati Tool Fuzz for X amount of time.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

i still think part of the issue lies with atitool since its not making current clocks=3d high clocks when they are being set


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2007)

I noticed in your picture of atitool you arent clicking SET CLOCK so of course you can put any number in you want.

If you had clicked SET CLOCKS it would be greyed out....And its obvious you can put any number in there, but if you click the button I bet you card crashes just like it should!!!!!

See my clocks are actual and the button is greyed as it should be when clocks are set...has nothing to do with what mode its in.






see the difference here?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

you put a number in and hit enter it does the same thing!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 15, 2007)

So no more bogus numbers are added to the data base, I took a SS/






It's reading your 3/d clocks, most people that OC with ATi Tool turn off the 2/d clock mode. So it's running at 3/d speeds at all times. It seems that it will read your settings now.





As you can see it still does not read CCC settings for 3D.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2007)

there is an obvious issue here as the setclocks button isnt greyd , nor does his profile reflect that the clocks are actually set!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

if you hit enter it "sets" the clock but doesnt test it so when i turned around and just for giggles clicked on a 3D benchmark the card crashed making me think it has just written the clock to the card but never switched to it


----------



## mandelore (Dec 15, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i still think part of the issue lies with atitool since its not making current clocks=3d high clocks when they are being set



I wasnt using ATItool tho...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2007)

mandelore said:


> I wasnt using ATItool tho...



thats true...could a mod change this to GPUZ allows for bogus scores and move it into the gpuz section?


o well all that i care about is that i did manage 700/1600 100% fair  it may not be game stable but it works


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2007)

yes known exploit. upcoming versions will have a fix for that


----------

